# Help please: purchasing a 2006+ 350Z, what to look out for?



## jlyc (Mar 5, 2010)

hi all. first post here...

contemplating trading in my 05 G35 sedan for a 2006+ 350z. my G35 has been relatively trouble-free thus far. Only had 1 minor repair since it was purchased new in 05. However I've heard bad stories about tire problems with 350z that are 2005 and older.

Is the tire problem corrected for the 2006+ models? Any prominent issues on these newer models? What should I look out for?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually, the tire problems are from 2003+, rear tire camber causes terrible inner tire wear on the rear tires. That was one of the main causes of me totalling mine. 

Watch for engine sludging/burning. Get any/all service records you can. Check the oil level there at the dealer, and if you drive one, when you gun it check the mirror to see if you see any smoke out of the exhaust.


----------



## jlyc (Mar 5, 2010)

chimmike said:


> actually, the tire problems are from 2003+, rear tire camber causes terrible inner tire wear on the rear tires. That was one of the main causes of me totalling mine.
> 
> Watch for engine sludging/burning. Get any/all service records you can. Check the oil level there at the dealer, and if you drive one, when you gun it check the mirror to see if you see any smoke out of the exhaust.


thank you for the reply. so the tire problem is not solved for cars 2006 and newer?? 

also for the engine issue....i thought the 350z has the same engine as the g35's...how come this has not an issue for the infinitis?? thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the tune is different. the g35's do have the issue, as do maximas.


----------



## []TT.andrew (May 6, 2010)

i own a 350z 2005 and i had never had any problem with it; just the tires from the inside yea but never had a problem with except with cops lol


----------



## rx8ssuck (Jul 16, 2008)

you can have your tire concern corrected by aligning and having it set to the spec you want, i've lowered mine and set my own spec's and my tires wear evan all the way across and still handles great, adn as far as the engine i have had my engine replaced for oil consumption it was burning it and they couldnt figure out what the problem was, the new motor has been great thou


----------

